# Flip Top Tool Stand!



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I know that other post have been started about "The Flip Top Tool Stand", they are all great! But, this one blows be away. I wish I hand the blue prints and the talent to build one like this. I'm going to have to build one soon. The ones that I have seen plans for are much bigger. I would like this and the one that Kendo has. Even the way he has it designed to spin with the bearings is great. The plywood that is used looks like 4 pieces of 1/4" or 3/8". What do you think is being used? Has any one else seen this one or like this that I could get the plans for? Thanks. 

http://youtu.be/g51OuJjcj84 

Eric


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. 


Nice looking cart


----------



## WoodMachiner (Sep 19, 2013)

That's cool. Very nice craftsmanship!


----------



## Jcahill4 (Jul 21, 2013)

Weird. I just saw tis last night!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

that is really cool.

but it doesn't look all that hard to make, really. just a couple of bearings and a thick rod that fits in the bearings. you could probably get those at mcmaster carr. build the rotating top around the rod by laminating plywood around it. it is held in place with those sliding door bolt locks. you can make it pretty much any size you want. if the rod is 3/4" thick, then the top would probably be 3/4" + 3/8" + 3/8" = 1 1/2" thick.

he added some nice touches with the solid wood edging.

the rest of it is a standard rolling cart with a drawer,


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I was impressed until I noticed he never wore safety glasses.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I didn't use bearings in the flip top... may goodness, it's not spinning anywhere, just turns over every few days,... or weeks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

jschaben said:


> I didn't use bearings in the flip top... may goodness, it's not spinning anywhere, just turns over every few days,... or weeks.


All I did was drill a hole on each side and hammer in a 5/8 aluminum rod...about 5 inches on each side. No problem flipping it from planer to oscillating sander.


----------

